# READ BEFORE YOU POST IN THE HOT TOPICS



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

If you post at Nodak Outdoors again, read the terms below:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/terms.html

This is an open forum where you can express your views, and I'll let them slide because it's not being covered anywhere else. But all the personal attacks are getting old....REAL FAST!

Whether your new to the forum, or been around awhile...this is going to come to a hault. If you're new, and aren't aware of the policy...it's why it's posted. If you've been around, know where I stand and still keep up the personal attacks, I feel disrespected.

So this is it...If I see you attacking someone for anything other than their opinion I have no choice but to discontinue your ability to post here. Differences of opinion are great to move forward to protect the state's hunting before it's gone, but name calling is immature, and counter-productive.

So again, NODAK OUTDOORS WILL *NOT* TOLERATE THIS TYPE OF BEHAVOIR.

**moderators please check out the moderators forum**


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Ken W and Austin Bachmeier are going to assume the responsibility as Moderators for the entire forum. There's been an outbreak of SPAM and attacks that has to be cleared up.

Nodak Outdoors welcomes their help with open arms, and will support their decisions, and I hope you will all give them the respect they deserve for taking on the task.

I hope everyone understands this decision, so the forum can get back to normal.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Excellent post!


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Robert Langager and Doug Panchot will also be assuming the roles as moderators across the forum.

FYI


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh no, not Robert.......good hunting with you last weekend. If you get back up this year and need someone to hunt with.........call Chris. Just kidding.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes, 
The curse of the rabbit choker can be a little tough to bear. :bowdown:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Is it just me or have people cleaned up the namecalling and personal digs? Good job and thanks for making a great site great again!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It appears the message is taking hold, things have improved! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

*Rabbit choker, Rabbit choker, Rabbit choker.......*.......shoot that mallard.....oh wait your brother got him!! :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

oke:

:bowdown:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Just keepin you on your toes pal......

Mav....


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

> Thanks ~DJLEYE~ Like I said....she's the only reason I'd stay in ND.


Hmmmm, I cannot wait until the day that you are a

RABBIT CHOKER

too.

But, I will always be the original RC.

:beer:

RC


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Too Bad that's not possible!!! I never lived in MN, and I never will!!! Besides I'll still be doing the same thing in CO as I was in ND. Just to different extent. I'll be jumping off 60 ft cliffs alittle more but that's about it.

The name rabbit choker came from MN boys. A group I used to hunt with as a kid. ( Not ripping on MN boys)(I know they can lay the smake down at times)

All Iknow is that tomorrow morning is going to be sweet. 500-800 honkers with some small ones mixed in and a few white ones around also.....
Got to admit it....I love parts about this state!

Mav.... :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Aah, I see. Now we are changing the definition of Rabbit Choker to fit our needs. I was always under the undertanding that a Rabbit Choker was someone who lived out of state, regardless of whether or not they were born, or lived, in ND, as you and I. I don't know how many times I was told that the only way I could shake the RC thing was to move back to ND. Oh how the tables have turned.

Just keeping you on your toes.

RC

:bartime:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

So where were you going to set up tomorrow, oh yah in NC. do they have corn fields there? lol! Oh wait it's 3:30 right now ....I gotta go meet chris right now......see ya!!!! :beer:

Mav....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You've got plenty of time......but boy is it cold outside!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh ja,
They shore does have corn fields here! But these there birds is southern birds, God bless Jefferson Davis! So all y'all here hunt'em in the bacci fields. That's tobacco to you durn yankees. Sometimes we don't hunt dem birds at all, we just want to stay home and cuddle with our sisters. Yeeehaaaa, squeal like a pig! Boy you shore got a purdy mouth.

I truly envy you guys. It is 4:30 here and I am going out to take my weekly stream measurements for my research project. That way, when I finish my double major in Watershed Hydrology and Enviromental Engineering I can come back and do my work in the Prairie Pothole Region. That is the only reason I am still here!

Besides, my sister don't live here anyway!


----------

